# Do you live in South London and have type 2 diabetes?



## UserInvolvement (Jan 16, 2012)

Diabetes UK is working with an important project based in South London. We want to help them understand your experiences of managing your diabetes and the support you have or haven’t received to help you do this.

We are holding four events spread across South London. It is an exciting opportunity for you to feed your views and experiences into the project and help them understand how people living in South London can be helped to manage their diabetes better.

You are invited to attend one of the following dates and tell us about your experiences:

*Wednesday 29th February *– (Lambeth, Southwark, Lewisham)  Local venue TBC 
*Wednesday 14th March *– (Greenwich, Bexley, Bromley) Local venue TBC 
*Wednesday 21st March *– (Croydon, Sutton, Merton) Local venue TBC 
*Friday 23rd March *– (Kingston, Richmond, Wandsworth) Local venue TBC

If you are unable to attend an event on the date selected for your borough, you are welcome to attend one of the other days instead. 

Diabetes UK will pay all reasonable out of pocket expenses and provide lunch and refreshments on the day. 

If you are interested in participating or would like some more information, please call Katie Wilson on 0207 424 1008 or email user.involvement@diabetes.org.uk.


----------

